# Raising a Schutzhund puppy - Are these good resources?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am looking for opinions from handlers experienced in raising and training a Schutzhund prospect. My puppy will be a companion/family member first, but I would like to do Schutzhund with her. I was looking up some stuff online, and wanted to see if any of these articles had priceless advice I could really use when we bring her home. Also, if you know of any other written resources it would be greatly appreciated!

Raising a Schutzhund German Shepherd puppy or a family pet

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Schutzhund Training (The raising puppy section)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't care for the 2nd link, that was too generic/ the collars etc didn't provide enough information so someone may be putting a prong on a young pup. 
I like this site:
Schutzhund Village
Have you looked at threads with book recommendations? I would get a few good books as well.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I didn't care for the 2nd link, that was too generic/ the collars etc didn't provide enough information so someone may be putting a prong on a young pup.
> I like this site:
> Schutzhund Village
> Have you looked at threads with book recommendations? I would get a few good books as well.



Thank you for the link! I am currently reading "Schutzhund" by Barwig and Hilliard.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Purely positive training by Sheila Booth is a great book for foundation training. 
I also like Training in Drive, easy to follow.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Purely positive training by Sheila Booth is a great book for foundation training.
> I also like Training in Drive, easy to follow.


Those are both suitable for Schutzhund prospects?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

absolutely! The training in drive is obedience only....doesn't get into tracking or protection but step by step helps with all phases of SchH obedience.
Tracking from the beginning by Gary Patterson was recommended to me by Karlo's breeder.

And I would look at these links:
joanne flemming plumb - Google Search


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

I personally would have a look at Ivan Balabanovs video series, Clear Communication and The Game. Great resources for building motivation and communication. You can view some of his videos online and he also has "additions" or "supplements" to the video series online providing better explanations where some of the process steps are vague. Anything by Joanne Plumb is excellent, have gone to her club and was very impressed by the manner in which they trained and the final results seemed consistently good. 

My 2 cents for today


----------

